# help sansa e250 drivers



## nd4spd (Jan 24, 2007)

recently i bought sandisk sansa e250
my computer installed the driver of sansa e250 mp3 player itself,
but now when i reinstalled the XP, it refuses to install the driver itself, i tried the CD which comes with the mp3 player, but the driver is not provided in it.
the driver is not provided on the site either.

what should i do?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 24, 2007)

what error u get when installing the driver from the CD provided?

sansa e250 can work like a removable storage, with no drivers required.


----------



## 47shailesh (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey see in ur device manager that if ur USB are UP or not..generally XP bt defaut(orignal).. Pz chk and then reply also tell us ur mobo code..


----------



## nd4spd (Jan 30, 2007)

i have asus A8N-VM csm
i think its due to the non updated windows XP,
cause it didn't gave any problem when i used it at my home on the very same PC, but with updated Windows.
i want to know that which update i should run so that windows recognizes my mp3 player.

No ERROR was given.
cause the cd provided don't have the driver in it. it only have the file conversion software.


----------

